# ev dashboard



## arklan (Dec 10, 2012)

so iv got a cheap tablet i wanted to put in the car and use for the instruments, however i cant for the life of me find an ev dashboard app.
googling has turned up the emw ev dashboard and there was another ev dashboard being developed on ths forum.


cant find download links to either, could anyone recommend me an app?
thanks


----------



## Emyr (Oct 27, 2016)

Torque Pro.


----------



## arklan (Dec 10, 2012)

torque takes bluetooth info from obd2 which my car doesnt have :/


----------



## zippy500 (Apr 3, 2017)

I haven't seen anther EV dash app other than emw ev it looked good, don't know why they stopped it.


----------



## arber333 (Dec 13, 2010)

You can post Dimitri if he has some parts available still. He finished making them i think. For me it was the best DIY power/voltage meter ever! I just used the display thing.
EVdisplay actually simulates ELM327 Bluetooth device so no OBD is needed.


https://www.diyelectriccar.com/foru...isplay-android-torque-pro-support-126690.html


----------



## zippy500 (Apr 3, 2017)

looks interesting bit of kit, wonder he stopped producing them,

Johannes controller web interface has an interesting looking gauges page, Damian had it up on one his videos


----------



## arklan (Dec 10, 2012)

i have all the data through the serial monitor of my arduino, i just wanted an app to display it D:

if anyone has a copy of emw ev dashboard i would really appreciate a copy, i can reverse engineer it to display the data i have.
as it looks like they discontinued it


----------



## arber333 (Dec 13, 2010)

arklan said:


> i have all the data through the serial monitor of my arduino, i just wanted an app to display it D:
> 
> if anyone has a copy of emw ev dashboard i would really appreciate a copy, i can reverse engineer it to display the data i have.
> as it looks like they discontinued it



Well i have my EVdisplay board mounted in a car. It has torque pro firmware installed. It supposed to transmitt on bluetooth channel and simulate ELM dongle. I never tried to get it to work since i was content with LCD.


I can try downloading firmware from AVR chip if it would help.


----------



## arklan (Dec 10, 2012)

yes absolutely  please do


----------



## arklan (Dec 10, 2012)

https://torque-bhp.com/wiki/Arduino
https://torque-bhp.com/forums/?wpforumaction=viewtopic&t=7737.0

a lot of googling and iv found these links, iv got the torque pro app working with potentiomers to get some sensor data 

am now modifying the code to work with..
battery volts
battery amps
fuel gauge
speedo
rpm
various dash lights

if people are interested ill put the code up here


----------



## zippy500 (Apr 3, 2017)

nice work, wish I had the skills to do this.

Are you getting all the data from the controller ?


----------



## Nuts&Volts (Dec 20, 2011)

arklan said:


> https://torque-bhp.com/wiki/Arduino
> 
> https://torque-bhp.com/forums/?wpforumaction=viewtopic&t=7737.0
> 
> ...




Awesome work! Thanks for sharing this. Yes please share your code. I was hoping to do something like this as I don’t have the skills to create a GUI but I can handle wiring and programming an arduino to read sensors. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goingbush (Jun 20, 2017)

Have you seen PowerWatcher from Ukraine.

I just installed on my DIY EV , talks to tablet or Phone via Bluetooth. Its a brilliant bit of kit & less than $100 

https://powerwatcher.net


----------



## goingbush (Jun 20, 2017)

Oh its also a data logger, Power Watcher collected this data from my first test drive with it installed .


----------



## Nuts&Volts (Dec 20, 2011)

That’s a good option. They need to add a voltage factor so you can use a voltage divider on higher voltage packs and then correct it in software. 

Do you have a screenshots of the dash in use? That’s one advantage of the torque app is nice dash layout options. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goingbush (Jun 20, 2017)

Nuts&Volts said:


> That’s a good option. They need to add a voltage factor so you can use a voltage divider on higher voltage packs and then correct it in software.
> 
> Do you have a screenshots of the dash in use? That’s one advantage of the torque app is nice dash layout options.
> 
> ...


Its easy to upgrade software / firmware, I found a bug in my application & Yuriy is rewriting some code , Im sure he can do similar for voltage divider.

I have a crappy quality video I posted to facebook, heres the URL , let me know if you can view it or not, 

https://www.facebook.com/don.incoll/videos/2050249185056861/

Edit, just uploaded same to youtube https://youtu.be/xeE54iYZ9V0


----------



## zippy500 (Apr 3, 2017)

That looks good, Is it its own app or torque app that you have on the display ?


----------



## goingbush (Jun 20, 2017)

zippy500 said:


> That looks good, Is it its own app or torque app that you have on the display ?


Power Watchers own ap. Im using 2.7.1 

https://powerwatcher.net/software-updates/


----------



## Nuts&Volts (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Saw your posts on Facebook too. I think I’m gonna give this a shoot initially for the cost and ease of integration. Now to find a good tablet to use for a screen. Thinking something with GPS to allow for navigation as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goingbush (Jun 20, 2017)

Nuts&Volts said:


> Thanks for sharing. Saw your posts on Facebook too. I think I’m gonna give this a shoot initially for the cost and ease of integration. Now to find a good tablet to use for a screen. Thinking something with GPS to allow for navigation as well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I found a 7" tablet too big for the space i want to mount mine, and my phone too small so just ordered an eBay refurb Samsung Note4 phone has a 5.7" screen, old model hi spec phone, should be ideal for the job.


----------



## Boxster-warp (Jun 22, 2014)

Hello
Unfortunately only suitable up to 200 volts, otherwise a nice app.
Greetings Boxster-Warp


----------



## arklan (Dec 10, 2012)

voltage divider it /10


----------



## jbman (Oct 26, 2017)

This app and hardware would be incredible for my Mercedes. I really want to put a big, fancy tablet in the console, Tesla style. I just sent him an email asking about modifications for a higher maximum voltage.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## zippy500 (Apr 3, 2017)

jbman said:


> This app and hardware would be incredible for my Mercedes. I really want to put a big, fancy tablet in the console, Tesla style. I just sent him an email asking about modifications for a higher maximum voltage.


That would be good, could you give us feedback on his reply ?


----------



## YuriyLogvin (Jan 28, 2019)

Hello colleagues,
My name is Yuriy Logvin and I'm a Power Watcher developer.
I have received several emails from you with requests for a higher voltage device(~400V). 
The onboard Dc-Dc converter should work with this voltage. But in practice I had a negative experience with higher voltage.
Probably, I need to make another plate layout with different power supply from 12V battery to resolve this problem.
Plus, measuring high voltage must be with galvanic isolation.
This would probably make the device more expencive and will take some time.


----------



## jbman (Oct 26, 2017)

YuriyLogvin said:


> Hello colleagues,
> My name is Yuriy Logvin and I'm a Power Watcher developer.
> I have received several emails from you with requests for a higher voltage device(~400V).
> The onboard Dc-Dc converter should work with this voltage. But in practice I had a negative experience with higher voltage.
> ...


How much more expensive do you think it would be? This kind of instrumentation and functionality would be very useful for us. I'm happy to wait and pay the necessary difference.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## YuriyLogvin (Jan 28, 2019)

jbman said:


> How much more expensive do you think it would be?


I think + 20-30%


----------



## jbman (Oct 26, 2017)

YuriyLogvin said:


> I think + 20-30%


Cool. I'd pay that, and I think lots of other folks would, too. It would be a great addition.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## zippy500 (Apr 3, 2017)

I think the build is worthwhile a lot of people are using higher voltages, think there in a hole in market for more EV dash displays


----------



## Nuts&Volts (Dec 20, 2011)

I would gladly pay the premium for HV to use this. 

You could also make an add on board that includes the voltage divider or step down circuit that would then send 24-200V to the current board. Then add a voltage scaling factor in the software to adjust the voltage reading for the display/calculations. 

I’m in for one of these boards either way. 
My suggestion would be to make it functional to 420V or 450V as that just about the upper limit on most product EV packs/controllers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YuriyLogvin (Jan 28, 2019)

Nuts&Volts said:


> You could also make an add on board that includes the voltage divider or step down circuit that would then send 24-200V to the current board. Then add a voltage scaling factor in the software to adjust the voltage reading for the display/calculations.


Firmware already has a voltage scaling factor. It's realized via voltage calibration(button in software). 
But the device has self-consumption(that can change in time). It will give a mistake in voltage measuring.

I'm more inclined to start developing Power Watcher HV, but I need to find a better way to do it.


----------



## goingbush (Jun 20, 2017)

After using Power Watcher for only a few days I think its really is amazing & I just found more customisation features by reading the documentation, which I just skimmed to begin with. 

Heres a better video using a screen recorder overlay. 

https://youtu.be/Xv0pa3uMPN0


----------



## jbman (Oct 26, 2017)

goingbush said:


> After using Power Watcher for only a few days I think its really is amazing & I just found more customisation features by reading the documentation, which I just skimmed to begin with.
> 
> Heres a better video using a screen recorder overlay.
> 
> https://youtu.be/Xv0pa3uMPN0


This looks great. Literally, I'd buy it right now if it were available for higher voltages. I already have a Zeva BMS in my MG, but I'm considering getting the 200v unit for extra data.


----------



## goingbush (Jun 20, 2017)

jbman said:


> This looks great. Literally, I'd buy it right now if it were available for higher voltages. I already have a Zeva BMS in my MG, but I'm considering getting the 200v unit for extra data.


Yes I have Zeva BMS also, now that I cave calibrated PW Current sensor ( after reading instructions) I'm pleased to report remaining battery % matches PW perfectly , The functionality of the PW is a perfect adjunct to BMS display. The kwh used is also very close to what my kwh meter on charger mains supply indicates.


----------



## YuriyLogvin (Jan 28, 2019)

YuriyLogvin said:


> I'm more inclined to start developing Power Watcher HV, but I need to find a better way to do it.


I think I finded the best decision.
Now I working with PowerWatcher3. It has RS485 bus for digital current sensor and display. I think adding an external voltage sensor is logical.


----------



## jbman (Oct 26, 2017)

YuriyLogvin said:


> I think I finded the best decision.
> 
> Now I working with PowerWatcher3. It has RS485 bus for digital current sensor and display. I think adding an external voltage sensor is logical.


Good to hear! When do you think it will be ready for purchase?

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## YuriyLogvin (Jan 28, 2019)

jbman said:


> Good to hear! When do you think it will be ready for purchase?


The development cycle for new device needs around 4-8 weeks. If have no bugs we have first 8 devices. 
Cycle giving next revision is 3-4 weeks.


----------



## jbman (Oct 26, 2017)

YuriyLogvin said:


> The development cycle for new device needs around 4-8 weeks. If have no bugs we have first 8 devices.
> 
> Cycle giving next revision is 3-4 weeks.


Great, thanks. I emailed you earlier ([email protected]). I'll happily buy one of the first 8 when the time comes. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimbo69ny (Feb 13, 2018)

Following. I’d really like a better solution to monitor my Tesla 85 pack in my build.


----------



## YuriyLogvin (Jan 28, 2019)

Hello followers 


YuriyLogvin said:


> The development cycle for new device needs around 4-8 weeks. If have no bugs we have first 8 devices.
> Cycle giving next revision is 3-4 weeks.


Have start Pw3 + external digital voltage and current sensors. 
Voltage sensor has a layout bug.
For Pw3 I create some changes in connector pinout.
So all devices have sent on the next cycle.

Printed box for PW3.


----------



## Nuts&Volts (Dec 20, 2011)

Looks great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## x.l.r.8 (Oct 20, 2018)

Also waiting patiently. Put me down for one if your needing people to fill that order


----------



## CanadaLT28 (Oct 15, 2011)

YuriyLogvin said:


> Hello followers
> 
> 
> Have start Pw3 + external digital voltage and current sensors.
> ...



Can the GUI be changed to make a dash look more retro, such as a vintage VW bus with analogue gauges? Just asking because I would like to keep my old look, if possible


----------



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

CanadaLT28 said:


> Can the GUI be changed to make a dash look more retro, such as a vintage VW bus with analogue gauges? Just asking because I would like to keep my old look, if possible


And how about in German?


----------



## CanadaLT28 (Oct 15, 2011)

brian_ said:


> And how about in German?



Achtung, metric would be fine


----------



## YuriyLogvin (Jan 28, 2019)

CanadaLT28 said:


> Can the GUI be changed to make a dash look more retro, such as a vintage VW bus with analogue gauges? Just asking because I would like to keep my old look, if possible


Hmm...

I think is not a good idea to create rounded analog gauges. 
But style(colors, digits) can be changed for looking close to vintage style. 
And I can create German localization for PW if you help me .

And second. For me is looking interesting to create an external module(maybe with open code) which can manage hardware gauges by giving needs voltage for its.


----------

